# Cannot install Gentoo using Intel WiFi 4965

## Gabriel_Blake

Hi.

I'm having great problems installing Gentoo on my new laptop :/ I can only use WiFi and I can't make it work  :Sad: 

I'm using the "SystemRescueCD"

I've configured ESSID, WEP key, static IP, mask, gateway, DNS, using net-setup, but it doesn't work  :Sad:  I've searched the wiki and the net for solutions, but without success. Any ideas ?? 

ifconfig and iwconfig show that everything is fine :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gabriel_Blake,

Are there any errors in dmesg ?

Exact error messages would be very useful.

What is in your /etc/resolv.conf in your chroot?

What does ifconfig - a show

What does route show ?

Does ping 64.233.167.99 work ?

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

 *Quote:*   

> What is in your /etc/resolv.conf in your chroot? 

 

I guess you did not understand me... I can't access the internet FROM THE LIVE CD (the SystemRescueCD). I haven't even started installing the new system, because I can't establish a WiFi connection  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gabriel_Blake,

The questions remain valid, even outside the chroot. Only /etc/resolv.conf  may change.

An exact error message would be really useful too.

Does your wireless show in ifconfig (without the -a) ?

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Silly me... I forgot to run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0   :Embarassed: 

but there's still a problem.... when I run it I get: 

```
 "wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0"
```

I've found that this usually happens when a working wifi card is turned off and on again. In that case the solution is to use 

```
iwconfig wlan0 txpower on
```

 But in my case it didn't help at all :/

resolv.conf and ifconfig show the proper configuration......

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gabriel_Blake,

Do you have an RF switch ?

Its a power saving feature that allows you to turn the wireless transmitter off.

Its default state is off.

The kernel has an option that allows control of this feature, its called rfkill.

Be sure to include it in your own kernel.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I do... but it seems that the livecd kernel can't use it properly  :Sad:  I can't turn it on via console. 

I forgot to mention. The first attempt does not produce the error. 

The first attempt to connect fails, because there is "no access point found"  :Sad:   That's impossible because the WiFi router that I'm connecting to is in the same room !

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Gabriel_Blake wrote:*   

> I do... but it seems that the livecd kernel can't use it properly  I can't turn it on via console. 
> 
> I forgot to mention. The first attempt does not produce the error. 
> 
> The first attempt to connect fails, because there is "no access point found"   That's impossible because the WiFi router that I'm connecting to is in the same room !

 

What's your wireless card?(revision number can help) have you setted it up correctly (modprobed the corresponding module and added the firmware if needed?)? 

Is your network encripted? what does iwlist wlan0 scan say ?

What does dmesg say when you do ifconfig wlan0 up ? (if it's allready up, down it first)

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Intel Wireless WiFi Linik 4965AGN 

Yes the network in encrypted (64-bit key in hex form)

The  iwl4965 module is loaded (correct I think)

I don't think that the livecd contains any firmware regarding this device

"net-setup wlan0" sets the correct network configuration, so everything in ifconfig is fine

The problem is that the card turns off after the first failed attempt to connect, and that it cannot find the proper WiFi network ("access point not found").

ZeuZ_NG Please read all my posts in this topic to understand the problem better. The wlan0 isn't up at all ! I can't even establish a connection.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gabriel_Blake,

Use ifconfig and iwconfig to set up your interface manually.

Its best if you can turn off encryption, for now and add that back when you can get the link working in the clear.

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid any

iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30dBm

iwconfig wlan0 channel <your AP wireless channel>

iwconfig ap [MAC Address of Your AP] 

dmesg should show that your wireless has associated with your AP.

Now you can get an IP address either with dhcpcd or with a static assignment.

----------

